# Quick RC shop survey



## scottfish0 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm opening up an RC hobby store in a few months & am looking for feedback on what people expect from their local hobby store. Below is a link to a survey (only 10 questions - no personal details needed). Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!  

RC Shop survey
http://www.zapsurvey.com/Survey.aspx?id=b6749565-4b44-47dc-b9cf-dafe8a748645
Many thanks.

Survey is now closed. Thanks to everyone who filled it out.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Site says survey is closed......


----------



## scottfish0 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry. don't know why it's closed. am looking into it...


----------



## scottfish0 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Survey fixed...*

Hopefully all ok now.  Thanks for letting me know it was closed.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Says "Survey is currently closed".


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

i got though it


----------



## scottfish0 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Link fixed*

Think I've fixed the survey now!  When I originally did the survey had to put in a limit of how many respondents it could receive. That limit had been reached a couple of times... good for us - means lots of people are doing the surveys! Anyway, have put a brand new limit in...
Sorry. New at this survey thing....


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## JUNGLE13 (Mar 10, 2004)

Establishing And Maintaining Goodwill With Racers Is A Must. I And Other Friends Drive Out Of Town 100 Miles Round Trip To Race At A Class Hobbyshop And Ignore The Local Place That Only Wants My Money But Won't Stock The Parts I Need Or Sponser The Tracks For The Racing Classes We Like. A Race Director That Is Fair Without Being A Jerk Is A Big Asset Too. Listen To Your Customers Feedback! Happy Motoring!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

well i filled out your survey,
HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

1. Don't ever forget that your customers are the ones who pay your salary.

2. Don't hire immature kids or young adults who don't know squat about what they are selling of spend more time acting smarter than they are.


----------

